# High Elf Archers



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

This is the first unit I've finished for my fledgling High Elf army. I decided not to spend a lot of time on each individual model, and focus on how the unit looks as a whole. I tried my hand at texturing a movement tray, and as you can see, it looks a bit patchy from the front. The ten archers came out well enough for spending about twenty minutes per model, though.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

They all look great, but are you sure you've posted it on the riight place?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Where else would it go? There's a small fantasy section on the site, after all. 

Thanks, btw.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Jan 8, 2008)

High eleves where the fist things that i colected and your coulur sceam is briliant


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

DeusMortemEst said:


> They all look great, but are you sure you've posted it on the riight place?



Not getting you on that one either Deus....


Son, nice work overall with the unit looking the same and unified.


----------

